

A Frog That’s a Living, Breathing Pac-Man - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/25/science/a-frog-thats-a-living-breathing-pac-man.html?ref=science

======
colanderman
OK, interesting article and all, but what in the world did that have at all to
do with Pac-Man?

I mean, the article even comes straight out and says the frog doesn't move a
lot. Pac-Man literally _cannot willfully stop moving_.

It's like if they did an experiment about canine jaw strength with the
researcher's dog named Jabberwock, and the article's title was "This dog is a
real-life Jabberwock!"

